# WTB 9-10 ft rod for throwing metal



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I am looking for a 9-10 ft rod for throwing metal to blues and spanish from the surf. Casting or spinning will be ok.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

When I was looking for a rod for the same purpose I found a great deal on here for one of Tommy's 10' spinners and it bombs sting silvers and other similar baits way out. Love it! I think its rated 1-4 oz.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I have a Tsunami Airwave Elite 9'6" 3/4-3oz spinner I'll sell. It's seen water once and throws a stingsilver very well. $150 shipped.


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

I have a MHX SU1207F-2 Surf Rod Blank
(0) SKU: #SU1207F-2-MHX


10'0" | 12-25 lb. | 1 - 4 oz. | Fast Action | Medium Power | 2 Piece | 6.5 Tip | 0.72 Butt | Clear Gloss Finish, In original wrapping, shipping free conus $90.00 Retail cost $130.00


----------

